# Dust Right Vortex Review



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I purchased the Dust Right Vortex system a few months ago and decided to write a review for it. My review is not technical natural but I thought I would share my thoughts. I have included the link to my review. 

http://basementwoodworkingadventures.blogspot.com/


----------

